# كومة برامـــــــــــــج !



## محمد الخثعمي (24 فبراير 2007)

من هنــا

كتبت باستخدام الـ(vb6) & (vbexcel)


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (28 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (1 مارس 2007)

ياريت توضح البرامج فى اى تخصص وشكرا لك


----------



## omelkorah (1 مارس 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## بوندير (24 مارس 2007)

s v p une explication un peut


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (26 مارس 2007)

> s v p une explication un peut


??
what's this , is that english


----------



## عبد الفتاح فياض (27 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد العربيي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً علي مجهوداتك


----------



## حامل راية التوحيد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخوة المشرفين هل يمكنكم ايصال الرسالة الى الاخ محممد الخثعمي
جزاك الله خيرا الاخ محمد الخثعمي 
ارجو التواصل معي على ايميلي : awaadalkh على الياهو كنت قد قرات لك بحث عن 
porsity,permability,and skin factor 
وقد اعجبني كثيرا

اخوك عواد الخاطر سوريا 
awaad alkhater,reservoir engineer trainee ,afpc
syria


----------



## الاخت الوفية (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على البرامج


----------



## GeoOo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيك على البرامج*​


----------

